# Scaled quail released



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1510-scaled-quail-released-in-utah.html


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty cool. These are wild bird too, that gives them a fighting chance.


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

I agree with tex, pen raised would have been a waste of money. Good on the dwr


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*Scalies*

DWR traded chukar for Scalies


----------

